# Dublin Dog Collars



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOVE these collars. 

I have a total of 7 of them now and the pups all mix and match who wears what. They have a lifetime warranty and are super durable!! Best of all, no stink!! If they get wet......no stink since they're rubber. And if they get dirty...just wipe them off with a wet rag! 

Dog Collars and ID Tags, Dog accessories and supplies online for sale

A little spendy, but soooo worth it!! And excellent customer service, one of our collars started cracking and they sent out a new one right away!


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

They actually sell a lot of these at the Three Dog Bakery we have in Broad Ripple. I almost got one, but it was like 22$...eesh. :| They are super cute, though. I REALLY love the camo couture and the classic stripe styles.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the look of them, but after getting one, I decided that it was too bulky for Uno, I have the same style collar from Other Dog Collars (FREE ID PLATES!)., obviously no cute designs, but works great during summer times when you goes swimming or gets muddy. It also comes with a free nameplate.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think they are cute too, but not for us. I messed with one in a pet store and it'd be pretty hard on the floofies.



Unosmom said:


> I like the look of them, but after getting one, I decided that it was too bulky for Uno, I have the same style collar from Other Dog Collars (FREE ID PLATES!)., obviously no cute designs, but works great during summer times when you goes swimming or gets muddy. It also comes with a free nameplate.


Which kind do you have, the ever flex?
I want to try the D end Tufflex from gundogsupply.... Its a pain to wash their nylon collars and they take forever to air dry...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hrm, 30% off tobi's size...  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is the one I have:
1 in. K-9 Komfort TufFlex Center Ring Dog Collar. $9.95.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are good looking collars, eco friendly too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like the perfect lake collar to me!! I'll have to get some for my dogs.  Thanks for this!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Question - when the dog is wet, does it take long for the dogs fur to dry under these collars, being plastic and all?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Question - when the dog is wet, does it take long for the dogs fur to dry under these collars, being plastic and all?


No, I haven't noticed that being an issue at all. We keep them loose enough that we can fit our fingers in there anyways so it has room to move around.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that. I might look at one of these collars then, I was just worried about hotspots.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Love Dublin Dog collars... WOOT!  They are amazing.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I never liked them... not sure why something just doesn't do it for me but I've heard raving reviews from people about them so maybe I'm just being weird. I've got Hot Dogs Hydro Collars for the boys I really like them except Woof has outgrown his and I can't find any store around here that sells them.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, I like the idea of the plastic ones for messy/ wet camping trips and whatnot.... but I really dislike buckle collars. I really like 2houndsdesign.com and the Hound Haberdashery on etsy for collars, and I only buy martingale style collars. I guess you could say I have a collar addiction, LOL!. I replace all of mine regularly. I bet I buy one per month, not because they wear out, but because I just see more that I like and simply can't help myself! So, I have enough "old" ones laying around that I don't mind using for things like that. Plus, they wash well.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

How do you think it'd hold up to dogs that are very hard on equipment?



Unosmom said:


> This is the one I have:
> 1 in. K-9 Komfort TufFlex Center Ring Dog Collar. $9.95.


----------

